# Car dealerships and haggling...



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi all, 

Looking at buying a car, and availing of Ramadan offers. Sat down with a few dealers and got prices and specs etc. 


Wondering if people have experience on the level of flex that there might be at this point? Will dealers flex on price, or up spec at the same price? Or are the Ramadan offers generally take it or leave it?

Happy to chance my arm in any event, but any guidelines would be useful.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Balla Boy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at buying a car, and availing of Ramadan offers. Sat down with a few dealers and got prices and specs etc.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Depends - what cars and makes are you looking at?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The Ramadan specials are usually for last years models that have been sat around for a while, eg Mercedes is offering over 100,000 off the GL and S class. The GL doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

don't be tempted to buy a certain brand of German car (with 4 rings) as i know their storage facility was badly flooded back in Feb and they are looking to off load these now they have dried out........buyer beware


----------



## AjAx30 (Aug 2, 2014)

thanks for the heads up on that one.. I was looking at seeing what second hand S3's they had there, but I guess I will stick to dubizzle or something rather


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry - forgot I'd switched off notifications!

Looking at a Wrangler from Al Futtaim - the Mopar kitted Unlimited.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Balla Boy said:


> Sorry - forgot I'd switched off notifications!
> 
> Looking at a Wrangler from Al Futtaim - the Mopar kitted Unlimited.


I looked at jeep in Abu Dhabi a week or so ago, the Ramadan offer is pretty good for Jeep in UAE so I don't think they'll discount more if at all, you might wangle an extra upgrade/modification or two though.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Balla Boy said:


> Sorry - forgot I'd switched off notifications!
> 
> Looking at a Wrangler from Al Futtaim - the Mopar kitted Unlimited.


Nice choice - I really like these!


----------



## varerkars (Jun 23, 2016)

Depending on the Model of the car. They are usually willing to negotiate, unless its a brand new model.

Sometimes they will give you services like extra warranty or free insurance. Other times its a straight up discount. The luxury manufacturers like mercedes and audi are cheaper in Abu dhabi, so i would get in touch with their showrooms and well to get a quote.


----------



## nashama (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all,

My first post.

I've been through the dealers off Ittehad road, Deira , looking for a pre owned car.

Shall i get the car checked / verified by a competent mechanic or the dealer is reliable enough to trust?

What are the important things to know or to ask for when a dealer shows a pre owned car?

One thing confusing enough is the terminlogy they talk you through - FWD , FWD, AWD? How to verify if the SUV is a FWD / 4WD / AWD?

From friends and colleagues I came to know the most reliable agency - Al Futtaim automall for pre owned vehicles.

Any thoughts?


Regards


----------

